# Router lifts?



## jnovak (Apr 12, 2019)

Hey folks,

I've been doing a little more routing lately but find the more routing I do the more pain in the butt it is to make fine adjustments as well as changing bits. Therefore I started looking at router lifts for my router table. I realize they are a bit pricey….so I want to make sure I'm buying the best one.

With that said, does anybody have any input/suggestions on which one of the many router lifts would be a really good one to invest in? Any suggestions or recommendations would be helpful…since I don't put a lot of weight on some of the online reviews. 

Thanks.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have the kreg router lift. It's just like the jessem only less expensive. Works great and you can lock it in position unlike the rockler I had. The rockler didn't lock and would lower itself from vibration.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Plenty of fine options, Kreg, Jessem, Woodpeckers….

Also consider changing your router to traditional use and buying a router and table place that adjusts from above (my Milwaukee works well that way).

Either way, it is an investment so choose for the future!


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

I replaced a lift that kept "creeping" on some vibration prone cuts. Chose the Incra Master Lift II R by Jessem. Big fan of Incra tools. They are expensive but they are quality and they work. Have had it now for 6 months with no regrets. 
Pluses are: 
Magnetically held in insert rings with slots for dust extraction and with out holes. No screws.
Insert ring available to hold Porter Cable Insert guides. 
Locking lift height. No more creeping. Peace of mind here. 
It fit my router table and was easy to set up and install my Bosch router. . 
Cons:
Haven't found any yet other than the price


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

+++ on the Incra Mast-R-Lift-II-R lift!

The -R suffix is sold by Rockler, to fit openings in Rockler's (and some other) router tables. The Incra Mast-R-Lift-II (no -R suffix) fits wider openings in many other tables, and is otherwise identical.

Very smooth, solid feel. I especially like the no-tools-needed feature of the throat inserts.

The lift does not require extra-cost adapters to fit different routers. I have a Milwaukee 5616 installed in mine.

Rockler has it on sale for $50 off now.

Jessem's own version has plastic throat inserts that require their included, special tool to remove and install. The Jessem's are black and red anodized, whereas the Incra versions are black and gold.


----------



## gtrgeo (Mar 22, 2017)

I will second the Incra Mast-R-Lift II by Jessem. I have had mine for ~2 years now. As 987Ron indicated the magnetic rings are great. I plan to purchase the Clean Sweep rings for better dust collection. Although I use the PC7518 router in mine it is adjustable to hold smaller router motors without the need for an adapter.

I have found having a router lift in my table just makes it more likely for me to use it. The ability to change router bits and make adjustments from the top make it quick to set up between operations.

The only thing I would change would be to make the dial around the height adjustment crank adjustable. It would be nice to be able to zero out the dial when set up to make easier tracking of fine tuning adjustments. Otherwise the Mast-R-lift is a well built precision piece of machinery

George


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

+2 on the Incra Mast-R-Lift II by Jessem. I took a gander at all router lifts when I was looking to buy one. Built like a tank (and the purchase price reflects that). Bonus point for build quality and strength. But what set it apart from all others are the magnetic rings. Such a simple thing to praise but yet every time you use them, you have a subconscious sigh of relief.


----------



## jnovak (Apr 12, 2019)

Thanks for all the input folks. I greatly appreciate it. Ironically…I've had my eye on both the Kreg and Incra lifts for quite some time now but now I'm leaning towards the Incra. Just need to go verify this unit will fit into my router table and that my Porter Cable router will fit into the lift.


----------



## Blindhog (Jul 13, 2015)

Can't go wrong with anything Incra. I have the new lift/table/dust collection system and couldn't be more pleased. I still have my Rousseau (Jessem clone) lift that has been working great for around 25 years.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Jnovak, +1 on the Jessem. I've had one for 10 years and never regretted owning it for a second. You will wonder how you lived without it. I actually have two Jessems--one with a 1617 Bosch and one with the 3 1/2 HP Porter cable…the model number escapes me….the Bosch is a very nice router but lacks the power of the Porter cable, so it burns more and that is a pain to sand out…...plus the lifts are really built for porter cable…no adapters required.


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

First, my router table is open in the front. So, I can easily access the router to remove the motor for changing bits. My router is a Milwaukee that has a micro adjust knob on it. I know that there are other makes that have a similar feature. This adjustment works just as well upside down. So, I just use that for making fine height adjustments. Also, if you have a hole in the table top in the right place, you can access this adjuster from the top. I see no need for an expensive lift system.


----------



## OldBull (Apr 30, 2020)

jnovak I hope you don't mind me asking a similar question to add to yours;

Can someone tell me if I get a router lift does it take the place of my base, Do i remove the router from the base and put it in the lift or does the router lift need the base as well? it is a fixed base 1617. Are there router lifts that do not need the base?

thanks


----------



## jnovak (Apr 12, 2019)

Good question OldBull. To be honest….I'm not sure. I ended up ordering the Incra Mast-R lift from Rockler yesterday but looks like it's sold out until around July 7th. Once I get it and try it out I'll update this thread and let you know.


----------



## jnovak (Apr 12, 2019)

Bilyo….I understand what you're saying…it is a pricey 'want' but I have an enclosure under my router table (for dust collection) and I have big hands so trying to adjust and/or remove my router is a major pain in my side and it's keeping me from having fun with trying different things with my router. I've held off buying one of these for years with other shop tools taking priority over this but now I can have more fun building out this big list of projects I've been wanting to do. (OK…maybe I was using this as my excuse not to work on these projects because they all require some degree of router work…and I'm tired of trying to change out bits and make fine adjustments). I'm really hoping this will be a great addition to my wood shop.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

I have a router lift. When I need to change bits I lift the router and plate out. One button and the plate & base are off giving total access to the router for bit changes.









Entire router is exposed with one button release.

I reach under the table and adjust the height knob until my DRO gives me the depth of cut I need.









DRO and plunge knob dial in precisely.

Simple, cheap, and works every time.


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

> Bilyo….I understand what you re saying…it is a pricey want but I have an enclosure under my router table (for dust collection) and I have big hands so trying to adjust and/or remove my router is a major pain in my side and it s keeping me from having fun with trying different things with my router. I ve held off buying one of these for years with other shop tools taking priority over this but now I can have more fun building out this big list of projects I ve been wanting to do. (OK…maybe I was using this as my excuse not to work on these projects because they all require some degree of router work…and I m tired of trying to change out bits and make fine adjustments). I m really hoping this will be a great addition to my wood shop.
> 
> - jnovak


And, I understand what your are saying. But, i'm trying to make your decision as difficult as possible ;>)
My particular router has a big lever on the side that releases the motor. Then a large button that disengages the adjustment screw. I could remove the motor blindfolded and with bulky cloves on if necessary. I also have an enclosure for dust extraction. But, it only covers one side of the base (mounted under the table) so that the DC draws air through the base openings. It doesn't obstruct the motor removal process. Good luck.


----------



## Matt0127 (Apr 19, 2020)

+++++++ the Incra Mast-R-Lift II by Jessem. Well worth the cost. One of the best purchases you can make.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

Ah, what a load of crap!

When I need to change bits I lift the router and plate out. One button and the plate & base are off giving total access to the router for bit changes.

I have an old Woodpecker router lift - they no longer make the model that I have been using for 13+ years - so how's that for a lifetime service plug? It uses the Quick-Lift system. Just put the Quick-Lift handle in, rotate it 90° and pull the router up above the table giving total access to the router for bit changes. Change the bit, put the Quick-Lift handle in again, rotate it 90° and drop the router below the table. I haven't removed the router lift plate from my table nor the router from my lift in 13 years! Woodpecker's current PRL-V2 has the same feature.

As for this:

My router is a Milwaukee that has a micro adjust knob on it. I know that there are other makes that have a similar feature. This adjustment works just as well upside down. So, I just use that for making fine height adjustments. Also, if you have a hole in the table top in the right place, you can access this adjuster from the top. I see no need for an expensive lift system.

You don't need to take my word for this - look at any youtube video that shows such a system in the router table. As they run the router up and down using the "lift" function watch how the router bit wobbles in the horizontal plane - this is not equivalent to a real "expensive lift system" - never has been, never will be! The Woodpecker lifts and, in fact any of the router lifts I have seen, have two precision guide pins that keep the router center from moving from dead center while adjusting router height. THIS is what you are paying for in a router lift!

I spent twice as much for the router lift as I did for the router it works with - I don't regret one damned dollar! Make sure you know what trade-offs you are making before you take any advice from this forum.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

How do you reach the router speed control? When I lift the router out the collet and speed control are visible and easily accessible.

I have the big Milwaukee router and it locks rock solid and the plunge knob let's me adjust a thou at a time. What am I missing.

Play when adjusting the height isn't a problem if it locks down correctly. After all none of us change the depth in the middle of a cut.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

Hmmm, I don't need router speed control, the router I use is single speed - but then I am only a weekend warrior - I don't throw huge 3" bits that need lower speeds (yet). If I do, I will probably add an external speed control rather than reach under the table to do that.

It is not about locking rock solid. Let's say, for instance, that I am routing an ogee bit using the fence. I run a trial cut and find that I am about .010" away from a perfect cut. So I adjust my height by .010" BUT the center-line of the bit moves in relationship to the fence while I am doing this - the results are inconsistent!

Need I mention that my Woodpecker router lift has a dial that indicates in .001" so it is easy to dial in another .010"? I don't need your DRO to dial it in.

No, sorry, if you would try a "real" router lift I don't think you wood ever go back (see what I did there?)!


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

You need a Chevy, Fords are…..

Seriously, I think there are many good lifts out there. I bought a Bad Dog ten years back and it'll be alive fifty years from now. The iron plate it sits in would hold my step van up. Plastic - not so much.

I was, immediately, amazed at how much easier it was to change bits on my table than on any of my routers when in hand held mode.

I think some of the units may be easier to adjust up and down.


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

> Ah, what a load of crap!
> - EEngineer


Crude, unnecessary, and unwelcome.


> Play when adjusting the height isn t a problem if it locks down correctly. After all none of us change the depth in the middle of a cut.
> - Madmark2


Well said.


> Need I mention that my Woodpecker router lift has a dial that indicates in .001" so it is easy to dial in another .010"? I don t need your DRO to dial it in.
> - EEngineer


It is wonderful that you can afford it and that you are happy with it. Frankly, I think most of us are happy to have our woodwork within .01". The wood can move more than that with temp/humidity changes. We are doing woodwork, not machining a race engine crankshaft.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I contacted Jessem by phone and spoke with a very nice lady who recommended the master lift II table package as the better bang for the buck. I used it to build a new kitchen for my wife and have never regretted the money spent.
It paid for it's self on that one project.


----------



## jnovak (Apr 12, 2019)

Thanks everybody for your comments and I appreciate all the comments that were relevant to my initial question of which router lift is the best to invest in. If I wanted to know if I should or should not invest in a router lift I would have asked that question. Suggestion….if your comments aren't relevant to the question people are posting on this forum then don't say anything.

Thanks!


----------



## 23tony (Dec 8, 2017)

In the pictures I've seen of the Incras, it looks like there is a handle that you insert through the top of the table. That's not how you raise/lower the table, is it? The Kreg I've seen at a local store has that control on the side, which seems to make more sense to me.


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

> Thanks everybody for your comments and I appreciate all the comments that were relevant to my initial question of which router lift is the best to invest in. If I wanted to know if I should or should not invest in a router lift I would have asked that question. Suggestion….if your comments aren t relevant to the question people are posting on this forum then don t say anything.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> - jnovak


When the question is asked "which is best", the "do nothing", or "do it differently" alternatives are almost always relevant. Sorry. Just because you asked the question a certain way doesn't mean you can determine what is relevant in someone else's answer. Any good answer will also consider others on the forum and what their interests and needs might be. Isn't it better to get more information than you need rather than not enough?


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

You can't go wrong with either Jessem or Woodpecker. I have an older Jessem mast-r-lift which has held up well. And more recent, bought a Kreg prl-v2 which is made by WP. Both are robust and smooth in operation. What I do like about the Kreg(WP) is the quick adjustment when going from one extreme to other…makes it very convenient. But I noticed I needed to screw the the Kreg unit to table because it had a tendency to lift up while using the spring loaded quick adjustment rod.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

Frankly, I think most of us are happy to have our woodwork within .01". The wood can move more than that with temp/humidity changes. We are doing woodwork, not machining a race engine crankshaft.

Oh, I agree! As a matter of fact, you will find me saying that exact thing here on Lumberjocks many times.

However, things get a little different when adjusting the cutting height of router bits to match the edges of the wood. Even something as simple as a roundover bit requires movements of a few thousandths of an inch to get the roundover at just the right height - too little and you ruin the profile; too much height and you leave a ridge that requires sanding out and ruins the profile. Just one quick example where .01" really does make a difference in woodworking and one of the reasons I bought a router lift in the first place.

Personal opinion - take it as you will.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Rail and stiles is another case were thous matter. Stock thickness errors multiply 2x. Ditto cutter height errors. So if your stock is 0.760" (10 thou fat) and your cutter is off another 0.01" then your total error is now 0.040" - inside your joint, that is gonna show.


----------

